# Civilian Agencies and Secret/TS clearances



## The Ohio Reaper (Jul 17, 2015)

The place I work at now required me to apply for a clearance. I have passed a full scope poly in a previous job. They interviewed me and I got the job.  But, I've read that Re-investigations are needed every five years. So, I'll have to do this all over again in three years?


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes, you go through a Periodic Review every five years. Periodic Review process is a lot easier and you keep working as if you have a clearance during the process.


----------



## Brill (Jul 17, 2015)

Sending copies of the paperwork to the Chinese directly will dramatically excelerate the adjudication process.


----------



## The Ohio Reaper (Jul 17, 2015)

lindy said:


> Sending copies of the paperwork to the Chinese directly will dramatically excelerate the adjudication process.


Yeah I'm sure it would speed up the process dramatically.


----------

